# Toe Kick heater



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> The plumber will install a toe kick heater in a kitchen cabinet and I will wire a fan that will be controlled by a low voltage thermostat. Do I need to install a disconnect for the blower fan?


No, they usually have an ON/OFF SWITCH right on them.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> No, they usually have an ON/OFF SWITCH right on them.


Thanks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks.


No problem...:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> No problem...:laughing:


You're the smartest guy on this forum.:no::no::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You don't need a thermostat.. the unit has a clip on stat that senses the hot water running through the unit..

The front panel has a high-low-off switch to control the fan..

But the cabinet guy needs to cut an access panel in the bottom of the cabinet before he installs it.... VERY IMPORTANT!!!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

B4T said:


> You don't need a thermostat.. the unit has a clip on stat that senses the hot water running through the unit..
> 
> The front panel has a high-low-off switch to control the fan..
> 
> But the cabinet guy needs to cut an access panel in the bottom of the cabinet before he installs it.... VERY IMPORTANT!!!


I was going to suggest that he make sure that the switch is accessible. It's happened to me more than once where the grate was covered minus the blower port, and the switch was inaccessible.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I always prefer running the toe kick feed back to the furnace unless it's 200' feet away.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I think most of them are controlled by high voltage. If you were going to control it with low voltage, I'd have the plumber install a zone valve and then switch a fan center with the end switch to send 120v to the toe kick heater. You don't want the fan to come on until the coil is hot.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wendon said:


> I think most of them are controlled by high voltage. If you were going to control it with low voltage, I'd have the plumber install a zone valve and then switch a fan center with the end switch to send 120v to the toe kick heater. You don't want the fan to come on until the coil is hot.


They are self-contained units.. just supply a feed to junction box and the plumber does the rest..

The access hole is always a problem when people don't listen and cut it too small..

You also have to screw the unit to the floor to cut down on noise vibration..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I always prefer running the toe kick feed back to the furnace unless it's 200' feet away.


2nd that, they usually only ask for 1/2A ........~CS~


----------

